# / does this mean and, or,  verses?



## heldermanb (Jun 23, 2011)

When you come across a / in a diagnosis how do you code this?   example fibrosis/atelectasis. Is this fibrosis and atelectasis? or   fibrosis and atelectasis

Thank You


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 24, 2011)

Where are you finding this written with the slash?


----------



## DeeCPC (Jun 24, 2011)

In my opinion, the / means different things depending on the Doc.  If you could provide the Assessment/plan portion of the note with no HPI that would help.

Fibrosis can lead to atelectasis so it is reasonable to believe that these are both findings on an x-ray and 
'fibrosis/atelectasis' documented as the assessment...but without a note I am just guessing


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 8, 2011)

As there is no causation wording such as fibrosis due to atelectasis I would code both diagnoses.


----------

